# Sad day today



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Today is a sad day because I will be putting down Aster, my 15 year old Springer Spaniel. When I got him he was a 6 month old kennel dog so I had my work cut out for me. I trained him but he didn't seem to be birdy so he became a house pet, and a good one at that. He was a real comedian and he would pull on my mother's house dress to get her to play. I tried hunting him on ducks and even though my son got him to retrieve a duck I wasn't happy. He wouldn't hunt again for four years.

Fast forward to when Aster turned eight. My girlfriend and I took him afield just to get him out. I had steel shot---pheasants or ducks would be a possibility. We get to the edge of a pond and we flush and shoot a black duck that falls into 6' high Phragmites. He didn't see it fall but I sent him in, he hunted and came out with a crippled hen. I praised him and petted him and I had the happiest dog in the world---he was prancing around and smiling. From that day on he was a different dog. We hunted waterfowl and pheasants as well as preserve birds. His toughest day was pheasant hunting in six inches of snow. He did the job for me, my nephew Paul, and my hunting partner Dom.

The last three years were tough for him. He was getting Adequan for his hips but now his time has come. His quality of life has deteriorated. I am sorry that I gave up on him when he was young and missed several years of hunting with him but I feel that there is a lesson here.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for such a sad day for you. Seems like you have some wonderful memories. Don't be sorry about the missed hunting years. Maybe he just wasn't ready and liked his job as a loved pet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you will be saying farewell to Aster - fly free Aster


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aaawww. I'm sorry you have to have a sad day. That is the price we have to pay for all the fun, love, and comedy throughout the years, but it comes due too soon.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh George my heart is just breaking for you. I know that Aster is a very loved dog and I know that he loved you just as much.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Gosh we hate to see them go away. They become such important parts of our lives. Hope you are able to get through the day ok. Nothing sadder than loosing a great dog.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Fly free sweet Aster, we never have them long enough. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I am so so sorry. Run free sweet Aster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Aster*

Rest in peace, sweet Aster!
I am so sorry!
I added his name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4904506


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Godspeed Aster.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have to let your Aster go... It sounds like he had a really wonderful life.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

You are both lucky to have had eachother. They teach us so much in the little time they spend with us. Rest in Peace Aster, you will be missed by your dad and family including Buffy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet Aster.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Aster sounds like he was a wonderful dog. They're just never with us long enough.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry. Run free lovely boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for loving Aster and giving him a good life and now, thank you for doing the right thing for him and setting him free. I'll be thinking of you both today. I'm so sorry of your heartache.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Aster x


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you ok gdg?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry. It is always hard, even when it is the best possible option and you are doing it for his sake.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry it was Aster's time. 
I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you, my thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed Aster


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry


----------

